# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Sebebi ziyaret anlaşıldı

## iputisamo

Sebebi ziyaret anlaşıldı 

Jarusalem Post Gazetesi, Türkiyeğden askeri üs isteyen ABDğnin İranğa İsrail destekli bir saldırıya hazırlandığını duyurdu 

Gazeteye göre ABD, İranğa düzenleyeceği saldırı için Türkiyeğden de üs talep ediyor. CIA Başkanı Porter Goss Washingtonğun bu isteğini 12 Aralıkğta Ankarağya yaptığı ziyaret sırasında bizzat Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğanğa iletti. ABD ayrıca saldırı için NATOğya da danıştı. 

Hedefler belirlendi 

ABDğnin saldırı sırasında İsrailğin desteğini yanına aldığını, İranğın diğer komşularını da bilgilendirdiği haberde yer alıyor. Jarusalem Post ayrıca ABD ajanlarının İranğa sızarak muhtemel bir hava saldırısı sırasında vurulacak hedefleri elektronik olarak işaretlediklerini yazdı. 

üs pazarlığı 

ABD Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Paceğin Ankarağya yapacağı ziyarette Kuzey Irakğtaki PKKğya karşı Türkiyeğden üs desteği isteyeceği belirtiliyor. 

Sır perdesi aralanıyor! 

Aralık ayında ABD ve İsrailğden Türkiyeğye gelen üst düzey yetkililerin, İranğa yapılacak olası bir operasyonda Ankarağdan askeri ve istihbari yardım talebinde bulunduğu belirtiliyor.

ABD Ankara Büyükelçisi Ross Wilsonğun Türkiye gelmesinin hemen ardından FBI Başkanı, CIA Başkanı ve İsrail Genelkurmay Başkanığnın Ankarağya arda arda yaptığı ziyaretlerinin üzerindeki sır perdesi yavaş yavaş aralanıyor. Aralıkğta Ankarağda yaşanan yoğun diplomasi trafiğinin nedenin İranğa yapılacak olası bir askeri müdahalede Türkiyeğnin tam desteğini almak olduğu belirtiliyor. İsrailğde yayımlanan Jerusalem Post gazetesi, ABDğnin 2006ğda İranğa saldırmayı planladığını, bunun için Türkiyeğden askeri üs talep ettiğini yazdı. Gazeteğnin haberine göre ABD, İranğa saldırı için NATOğya da danıştı ve NATO, muhtemel bir saldırının sonuçlarını önceden tahmin edebilmek amacıyla harekat planlarını incelemeye başladı.

ERDOĞANğA İLETİLDİ 

Gazetenin en çarpıcı iddiası ise, ABDğnin muhtemel bir saldırıda kullanılmak üzere Türkiyeğden askeri üs talep ettiği yönünde. Habere göre bu talep Ankarağya, Amerikan merkezi haberalma teşkilatı CIA Başkanı Porter Goss tarafından 12 Aralıkğtaki Türkiye ziyaretinde iletildi. Goss, talebi bizzat Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğa iletti. Jerusalem Post, Alman DDP haber ajansına dayanarak, İranğın diğer komşuları olan Suudi Arabistan, ürdün, Umman ve Pakistanğın da olası bir saldırı konusunda bilgilendirildiğini yazdı. Gazete, Washingtonğın gönderdiği temsilcilerin bu ülkeleri İranğa yönelik muhtemel bir hava saldırısı konusunda uyardığını, fakat herhangi bir zaman dilimi vermediğini bildirdi.

İSRAİLğİN GüVENLİĞİ 

Jerusalem Post, New Yorker dergisinin geçen yıl ABD ajanlarının İranğa sızarak muhtemel bir hava saldırısında hedef alınacak tesisleri elektronik olarak işaretlediklerini yazdığını da anımsattı.

Bu arada, Dünya basını, Amerika ve İsrailğin İranğa karşı askeri müdahale durumunda Türkiyeğden askeri üs isteği haberlerini yayımlarken, Avrupağdaki diplamatik kaynaklar da benzer görüşlere yer veriyor. Diplomatik kaynaklar, Washington Yönetmiğnin Genişletilmiş Ortadoğu Projesiğnin uygulanması ve İsrailğin güvenliği için Türkiyeğde hem askeri hem de istihbarat üssü kurmak istediğini ifade ediyor. Kaynaklara göre; son dönemde Ankarağya yapılan üst düzey diplomatik ziyaretlerin nedeninin altında da bu düşünce yatıyor. 

BOLU VE HAKKARİğYİ İSTEMİşTİ 

İsrail Genelkurmay Başkanı Korgeneral Dan Halutz, 22 Aralıkğta Ankarağya yaptığı günübirlik ziyarete Hakkari ve Bolu Dağ Komando tugaylarında İranğın çetin iklim şartlarına dayanıklı komandolar yetiştirmek için izin istemişti. Dan Halutz, İsrailli komandoların eğitimlerini, özellikle terörle mücadelede uzmanlaşmış Hakkari ve Bolu Dağ Komando tugaylarının yanı sıra üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı birimleriyle yapmaları teklifinde bulunarak ğBöylece komandolarımız kar yüzü görür ve daha iyi yetişirğ demişti. 

PKK üzerinden İran pazarlığı 

Son bir buçuk ayda FBI ve CIA Başkanları, NATO Genel Sekreteri ve İsrail Genelkurmay Başkanı Korgeneral Dan Halutzğun ardından, ABD Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Peter Pace de Ankarağya geliyor. ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Condoleezza Riceğtan önce Ankarağda olması beklenen Pace ile İran başta olmak üzere bölgesel konular gündeme gelecek. 

PKK PAZARLIK KONUSU 

Ocak ayının ilk yarısında Türkiyeğye gelmesi beklenen Paceğin Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök ile görüşeceği belirtilirken Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül tarafından da kabul edileceği ifade ediliyor. PKKğya yakın Kürdistaninfo adlı internet sitesinin diplomatik kaynaklara dayanarak verdiği habere göre Orgeneral Paceğin ana gündemini İran ve Suriye ve PKK terör örgütünün Irakğtaki varlığı oluşturuyor. Orgeneral Paceğin, Ankarağdaki temaslarında, ğABD, Kuzey Irakğtaki PKK varlığını bitirsin, Türkiye ise olası İran ve Suriye operasyonunda ABDğye destek sağlasınğ mesajını ileteceği dile getiriliyor. üte yandan haberde ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Condoleezza Riceğden önce Suriye Devlet Başkanı Beşar Esadğın da Ankarağyı ziyaret edeceği Suriyeğli diplomatik kaynaklara dayandırılarak veriliyor.

*Gün gün diplomasi seferi*  

ABDğnin İranğı vuracağı söylentilerinin hemen ardından Türkiye, ABD ve İsrailğin önemli isimlerini ağırladı. İşte tarih tarih diplomasi trafiği: 

9 Eylül: ABD Avrupa Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral James Jones ve ABD Merkez Komutan Yardımcısı Korg. Lance Smith, Ankarağda Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök ile görüştü. 

28 Eylül: ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığığnın Kamu Diplomasisinden Sorumlu Müsteşarı Karen Hughes, Ankarağya geldi. 

1 Aralık: İran Dışişleri Bakanı Manuçehr Mütteki Ankarağdaydı. 

4 Aralık: Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül, İstanbulğda Iraklı Sünni lider Tarık El Haşimi ve ABDğnın Irak Büyükelçisi Zalmay Halilzad ile görüştü. 

9 Aralık: FBI Başkanı Robert Mueller, Ankarağdaydı. 
12-13 Aralık: CIA Başkanı Porter Goss, Ankarağda görüşmelerde bulundu. 

20 Aralık: NATO Genel Sekreteri Jaap de Hoop Scheffer Ankarağya geldi

22 Aralık : İsrail Genelkurmay Başkanı Korgeneral Dan Hanutz Ankarağdaydı

Ocak 2006 Suriye Devlet Başkanı Beşar Esad Ankarağda temaslarda bulunması bekleniyor. Esadğın Riceğden önce Türkiyeğye geleceği belirtiliyor. 
Ocak 2006: ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Rice, Türkiyeğye gelecek. 

Siyonizim yeni bir faşizmdir 

İran Cumhurbaşkanı Mahmud Ahmedinejad, Yahudilerin 2.Dünya Savaşığnda soykırıma uğradıklarının efsane olduğu, görüşünü yineleyerek, ğSiyonizmin aslında yeni bir faşizm olduğunuğ söyledi. ABD ve İsrailğin askeri operasyon planladığı İranğın Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmedinejad, sert açıklamalarda bulunmaya devam ediyor. Bazı vatandaşların mektupla yönelttikleri soruları cevaplan Ahmedinejad, Siyonizmin batılı ve sömürgeci bir ideoloji olduğunu vurguladı. 
 
BİR TAşLA İKİ KUş 

Bu ideolojinin İngilizler tarafından laik hedefler ve faşist yöntemlerle Ortadoğuğda kurulduğunu belirten Ahmedinejad, ğSiyonistler şu anda ABDğnin ve bazı Avrupa ülkelerinin yardımıyla Müslümanları katlediyorlarğ dedi. Yahudi soykırımının siyonizme meşruiyet kazandırmak için ortaya atıldığı görüşünü savunan Ahmedinejad, ğBunun tarihi gerekçesi budur. Katliamda kaç kişinin öldüğü konusu hiçbir zaman özgürce ve bilimsel olarak masaya yatırılmamış, bu konu bahsedilmemesi gereken bir efsaneye dönüşmüştürğ ifadelerini kullandı. Ahmedinejad, ğKabul edelim ki onların dediği gibi gerçekten bu kadar Yahudi katledilmiştir. Niçin bunun bedelini cinayetin faili olan Avrupa değil de Müslümanlar ödüyor?ğ sorusunu yöneltti. İsrail ile ilgili sözlerinin dünyada büyük çapta destek gördüğünü söyleyen Ahmedinejad, ğAma önerim karşısında bazılarının öfkesini görünce kendime, ğAcaba bu iğne onların hangi hassas noktalarına dokunduğ diye sordumğ dedi. ğAvrupağda Yahudileri öldürmek eski bir gelenekmiş ama İslam dünyasında Yahudiler hep rahat bir şekilde yaşadılarğ diyen Ahmedinejad, şu görüşleri dile getirdi: ğ Avrupalıların Yahudileri kovarak bir taşla iki kuş vurdular. Hem Yahudileri Avrupağdan kovdular hem de onları mazlum göstererek, İslam dünyasının kalbinde İslamğa karşı siyonist amaçlı lüzumsuz Avrupalı bir devlet kurdular.ğ 

ğİsrail haritadan silinmeliğ demişti 

Ahmedinejad, İsrail aleyhine ilk açıklamasını Ekim ayında ğSiyonistsiz Dünyağ başlıklı konferansta yapmış ve ğİmamğın da (İmam Humeyni) dediği gibi İsrail haritadan silinmeliğ demişti. Mahmud Ahmedinejad, İslam Konferansı ürgütü (İKü) zirvesi için Mekkeğde bulunduğu sırada gazetecilere yaptığı açıklamada da Hitlerğin Yahudileri yaktığı iddialarını kabul etmediklerini söylemiş ve ğEğer Avrupalılar sözlerinde samimilerse siyonistlere Avrupağdan yer versinlerğ demişti. Ahmedinejad, aynı konuşmasında, İsrailği tümöre benzetmiş ve bu ülkenin Avrupağya taşınmasını önermişti.

----------

